# Wrist straps for working back



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

Does anyone use wrist straps for working back so you can handle more weight on your back before your grip gives out? DO you think its more effective than not wearing wrist straps ?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Get some Straps I dont see the point in short changing yourself for strong fingers


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

figure 8 straps, greatest thing since sliced bread


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Always use straps for heavy pulls, why fail the set for grip when you can strap up and squeeze a few more reps out.


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

I always use straps for heavy rows and deadlifts,would you rather people say wow look at the grip strength on

Him or fukc me look how much he is rowing over there?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Don't use straps and never had, grip isn't my limiting factor when lifting


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Always use them, don't see why somebody training as a bodybuilder wouldn't tbh


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

They help a lot. Use them. Grip, and keeps wrists tight.


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

always.... heavy rows last night and without them I wouldnt of maxed out like i did. and i am sore as a mofo this morning!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Use them a lot on the heavier sets.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I always use them on heavy rack pulls


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

always have straps on pull days, always borrow the gyms too!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes your training back not grip. The only reason I wouldn't use them is if you was a powerlifters/strongman. Bodybuilding - done see why you wouldn't.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

I use straps for back days, if your concerned about grip, you can always chuck in some grip work too in to your routine.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

I try to not use them to work on my grip but when doing heavy rows, deadlifts I do as it is always the grip that gives out first


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Always use them on the heavier lifts, deads, rows etc. The schiek straps are pretty good.


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

always use straps for deads, back rows etc

never understood why people have a big thing against them, why would you limit your back workout to your grip?

i can do deads 8 reps at 180kg with straps but would have to lower the weight to around 150-160kg mark without straps, and having the same form. just proves my back can go heavier than my grip so straps are a must for me to work my back to its full potential


----------

